# Air Boat Channels Farmington



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Does the salt lake sewage canal that runs up between the Doug Miller Unit and the South West end of Turpin get used as an air boat highway?


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

IF you can get to it this year!


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Good to know. I don't want to get flattened haha


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

if it is a little dry to get out there then no... if there is a little water then yes...


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

airboats frequent it all the time. And it will be full of two or three of them on the opener for sure. I hope you don't loose your boat trying to get in there it is steep bank and friends have swamp there boats trying to get in there. I on the other hand can get into it and have scouted it. It's very low this year and water at the end of the canal is about 2-3 inches when it opens up onto the first section. not worth it to me to even go back out and deal with the low water and the airboats. be careful and have a safe opener.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

And it stinks like a sewer plant! I hate crossing the bridge going over to the miller unit, there's just something about that chemical smell. uke:uke:


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks all for the replies especially fish n fool you saved me the long paddle out there.


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Or you've got a kick ass little honey hole out there either way have a good opener.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

collegehuntnfish said:


> Or you've got a kick ass little honey hole out there either way have a good opener.


There are some ducks out there but no more than in some of the spots right in turpin. And you realize that it is five miles out to the end of turpin. It takes me 30+ minutes at about 12-15mph to get out to the end. are you crazy ha ha. you must have duck fever.;-)


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate to be the "negative Ned" here but, I wish that mud boats were not allowed in the same areas as airboats and here is why. Airboats need to be throttled up to turn. With all the frag and tight channels now it is getting more and more difficult to manuver. I have been in a head on with another airboat and it's not fun!! Everyone thinks that if they can get there mud boats out to airboat world that they'll have a secret, secluded hunting preserve all to them selves. The fact of the matter is, it's getting so crowded because of frag and low water that it has become dangerous. So please keep to the interiors and pray for high water!!

TB


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

There's more than one way to get a canoe out there:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I hate you paddler! and I mean that in a nice way.  that is a sweet setup.
the crystal must treat you well.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I expected to see more greatful dead stickers on the bike. Or at least a peace sign or two


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

******* ;-)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> I expected to see more greatful dead stickers on the bike. Or at least a peace sign or two


The stickers are Mr. Natural, remember him? I play "Truckin" through my ipod on my way out.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Tealboy said:


> I hate to be the "negative Ned" here but, I wish that mud boats were not allowed in the same areas as airboats and here is why. Airboats need to be throttled up to turn. With all the frag and tight channels now it is getting more and more difficult to manuver. I have been in a head on with another airboat and it's not fun!! Everyone thinks that if they can get there mud boats out to airboat world that they'll have a secret, secluded hunting preserve all to them selves. The fact of the matter is, it's getting so crowded because of frag and low water that it has become dangerous. So please keep to the interiors and pray for high water!!
> 
> TB


That is exactly why airboats should launched at places like the GSL marina and be restricted to the open water of the lake. They should not be allowed to launch from any of the WMAs. As per Utah boating laws the operator is responsible to operate his boat in a safe manner if they can't be operated safely they have no business being in the channels.


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Paddler I love the set up but for some reason I just can't think of anything b3tter that slipping through glass calm water in a canoe four hours before sunset.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> There's more than one way to get a canoe out there:


did you make or buy that hauler for your canoe? I am looking into one for fishing for my grumman aluminum canoe. Sometimes it's a real pain hauling it down to the shore.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

collegehuntnfish said:


> Paddler I love the set up but for some reason I just can't think of anything b3tter that slipping through glass calm water in a canoe four hours before sunset.


That's nice, I used to do exactly that in the pre mud motor era. It's a bit risky now paddling in the dark down the Turpin. Also, it's a long run for a short slide now with all the MM's pounding it every day. I used to paddle an hour and 15 minutes out there and have a quality hunt. Those days are gone, just as Unit 1 used to not have multiple layout sets every day.



utahgolf said:


> did you make or buy that hauler for your canoe? I am looking into one for fishing for my grumman aluminum canoe. Sometimes it's a real pain hauling it down to the shore.


The cart is from Paddle Boy. It's not great quality, but works okay:

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...smc_gpMgCFQyOaQod99kCVQ&kpid=prod999901366874


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Goshawk said:


> Tealboy said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to be the "negative Ned" here but, I wish that mud boats were not allowed in the same areas as airboats and here is why. Airboats need to be throttled up to turn. With all the frag and tight channels now it is getting more and more difficult to manuver. I have been in a head on with another airboat and it's not fun!! Everyone thinks that if they can get there mud boats out to airboat world that they'll have a secret, secluded hunting preserve all to them selves. The fact of the matter is, it's getting so crowded because of frag and low water that it has become dangerous. So please keep to the interiors and pray for high water!!
> ...


 Not really sure what you're trying to get at here but airboats are already pretty much restricted to the lake... Not allowed in any diked impoundments of the WMA's


----------

